# Type me for a cookie!



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

*Hi guys, thanks for coming to my thread. I'm really confused as to what type I might be, and hope somebody can help me figure it out! All comments or suggestions are welcomed, I appreciate them! :kitteh::happy:*

1. Click on this link: Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
*
I'm not allowed to post pictures or links yet...aw.*

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

*Initial thoughts would be frustration, because it happened out of nowhere. However, I'm with my friends so that will help me calm down and kind of laugh off the ridiculousness of it. I think at least one of the people I'm with should know a lot more about fixing a car than me. They'll probably try to look at the engine or something, and try to figure out if they can fix it. Me on the other hand. Well I don't want to stand there uselessly lol. I'll probably go on my phone and google some tips/help using the symptoms of the car trouble, and what we can do. After we try everything and all else fails, we should call AAA and let the professionals handle it. Although, somehow I have a feeling we'd we waiting there for quite a while before any of those kinds of services actually arrives. Nothing to do but to wait, and google more stuff and entertain ourselves while waiting. Although we should go inside the car, concerts usually happen at night. If we're in the middle of nowhere, that's pretty dangerous and scary.*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

*Yay we made it! I'd like to go. We could continue the fun and even though the driver won't drink, doesn't mean I can't  At the party, I'd just stick to my friends though. I'd be a mixture of too shy/not interested to click with strangers, unless somehow we run into each other kind of fatefully? Or there's some type of sudden attraction that makes us friends, but I can't really imagine a specific scenario for this.*

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?

*I'd be confused and a little triggered, just a little, but mostly confused. Usually, my beliefs are pretty strong so when somebody (even a friend challenges it), well I won't straight up argue or cause a fight, but I will definitely continue the debate. I am curious and interested to know what makes them think their belief is right and mine wrong, and I'm open to acknowledge new ideas. Like if in the end I feel they are actually right, I'll admit it...no shame in that. However, if they're just saying stuff like "I think or feel this and that" but don't actually have any support to back it up (doesn't have to be factual evidence, but has to be some kind of strong support that's not just a "it is because it is" kind of statement), I'm less likely to agree with them. However, in the end it's about our friendship...if it's such a small problem in comparison that we can move on, there's no need to ruin a good friendship over it. So after our debate, I would hold off if needed to reconcile with my friend.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?

*Honestly I don't know. It depends on how close I am to the people involved, the ease of taking action in the situation, whether it's my place to interfere and/or how strongly I believed in it. Usually, if it's strangers I just let them live their own lives...doesn't affect me so I don't bother. On a closer relationship level like with close friends and family, I'd speak up if it was really against my beliefs and I can tell it's causing others pain, or even self harming to the person. If it just hurt me, and I feel it would ruin the relationship, I probably will say something to let the other person know how I feel, but probably hold myself back just to the point where it would be too late to reconcile. Most important thing is the intention behind the action, and how much you want your relationship over the problem. If it's a huge unforgivable problem, I think it would be time to say our goodbyes.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

*I think we should be grateful for what we have, and be grateful to those that have helped us immensely in our lives. Without them, where and what would we be? Also, I think we should not commit atrocious acts of violence and harm to one another. Why should we? What really is so valuable that we would give up what makes us good just to have it? Another thing, I just can't stand to see suffering and starving children/babies. They're the clean slates of the world. They've done nothing wrong.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

*I'm not sure. I guess that I like to act cute lol? It's kind of weird I know lol. I'm in my mid twenties, but I still like to be thought of as "cute". Not in a weird creepy way, but more in an adoring and lovable way. I like to receive love and attention from those close to me (which are not many).

**If I could change one thing? Hmm. I would change my awkwardness. I'm not really good with words, and sometimes it's even awkward to introduce myself. My introductions come out sounding really strange, except when I'm at work, but that might be because I've practiced the "hi, how are you? Good good" so many times lol. Sometimes I also feel like I don't "get" the environment. Someone will hint something, and I'll be so unaware I'll answer it kind of strangely, and then the light bulb goes on after and I'm like oooh *awkward**

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

*I usually think them through. I rarely just go with a hunch, because I usually try to make a good decision if I have to. Although I'm not good at making decisions. I take forever to think it over...and over...and see the different pros and cons, and how I feel about it overall. I think they're more triggered when dealing with something unimportant, or people oriented than with important logical decisions. Like maybe somebody acted a certain way that was different from what they said. I wouldn't have any proof, but I'd still have a hunch that they probably feel this and that way. Although I could be totally wrong. I've been told I'm not very empathetic, and I think it's relatively true. It's like I want to feel bad sometimes, and I do understand the situation and the intensity of it, but I feel only a bit empathetic and sometimes kind of empty if I can't relate to it personally?*

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

*I like doing pleasurable fun stuff. Going out, eating good food, spending time talking and hanging out with friends, researching topics I'm interested in. It gets me going when I can actively feel like I want to keep doing it lol. I think boring stuff really drains me...lectures...the same monotone voice explaining something, when I obsess too much over something, that drains me too after a while. Doing the same thing everyday, eating the same thing everyday, sticking to a routine like going to the gym everyday, that drains me too.

*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

*I hold back my mess of thoughts sometimes, because they can be incoherent and not related to the subject. I also try to be more inclusive of things others care about, even if I'm not interested personally in what they're saying. Although I think it still shows through, because I tend to be long winded, and my responses to stuff are shorter when not interested. I also try to hold back negative, cynical emotions. I don't know why but I can be quite cynical...it sucks...it ruins relationships. I try to think about the good side to things.

Edit: Oh I forgot something important lol. I try to be more aware of my environment lol. I'm always told I didn't see this person or that event, because I'm not aware of my surroundings. It's pretty sad lol. I really try to do this when needed, like when driving. Otherwise, it's not my preferred state of being. It takes quite a bit of effort for me to stay focused lol.*


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Apple Pine said:


> Infp


Thank you @Apple Pine. Is there any reason for your response of INFP? I'm just interested to see if I can see your point and relate or not relate. In short, I'm trying to learn where this is coming from. :happy:


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Calla Lily said:


> Thank you @Apple Pine. Is there any reason for your response of INFP? I'm just interested to see if I can see your point and relate or not relate. In short, I'm trying to learn where this is coming from. :happy:


Do you know anything on cognitive functions?

I saw 2 hints of introverted sensing. But most importantly you definitely seem like a feeling dominant. Whatever you try to analyze or think of, there is a lot of emotions-related stuff, isn't there? It seems quite internal too - you are not talking about feelings outside you, like describing how others felt etc, but what you have observed and what's only about you. 

So introverted feeling dominant is IxFP, due to Si hints, I am going for INFP. 

Anyway, tell me what do you know about them.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Apple Pine said:


> Do you know anything on cognitive functions?
> 
> I saw 2 hints of introverted sensing. But most importantly you definitely seem like a feeling dominant. Whatever you try to analyze or think of, there is a lot of emotions-related stuff, isn't there? It seems quite internal too - you are not talking about feelings outside you, like describing how others felt etc, but what you have observed and what's only about you.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've done a bit of research on cognitive functions and even the stereotypical behaviors of the different types. I didn't want to rely on my own research and certainly not on behavioral stereotypes, because behavior is so situational and could vary. That's the reason why I wanted to get yours and other people's input :happy:

Yes, my thinking and analyzing moments are always mixed with emotions as well. I think if I don't feel too strongly about something, my logical side will take over (ie just do what makes the most sense in the long run). However, if I feel very strongly (either happy or angry for example), I'm prone to acting very irrationally due to my current emotional state. Afterwards comes regret lol.

So in summary, it's pretty tough for me to truly see what my dominant function is.

Not sure if this changes anything for you, but I tend to hold back my emotions more than my logical statements. I view being emotional as something I could regret later on, but logic is logic.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Calla Lily said:


> Yes, I've done a bit of research on cognitive functions and even the stereotypical behaviors of the different types. I didn't want to rely on my own research and certainly not on behavioral stereotypes, because behavior is so situational and could vary. That's the reason why I wanted to get yours and other people's input :happy:
> 
> Yes, my thinking and analyzing moments are always mixed with emotions as well. I think if I don't feel too strongly about something, my logical side will take over (ie just do what makes the most sense in the long run). However, if I feel very strongly (either happy or angry for example), I'm prone to acting very irrationally due to my current emotional state. Afterwards comes regret lol.
> 
> ...


Fi doms tend to seem logical. I am quite sure it's Fi lead. 

It doesn't change anything. 

Anyway, perhaps you could fill in another questionnaire:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...ive-scenario-questionnaire-2-0-self-type.html


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Apple Pine said:


> Fi doms tend to seem logical. I am quite sure it's Fi lead.
> 
> It doesn't change anything.
> 
> Anyway, perhaps you could fill in another questionnaire:


Ah, didn't know Fi doms tend to be logical. Interesting. Sorry I had to strip out the links and pictures. The system says I cannot post any links or images until I have at least 15 posts.

SCENARIO 1

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

Your significant other just ended your 2 year relationship quite suddenly and with no apparent explanation. Up until this point you had both been talking about marriage and last week you even went to look at rings together. Now he/she won't even return your phone calls or texts. After talking with his/her family you find out that he/she has just been diagnosed with terminal stage 4 cancer.

- Describe how this scenario would make you feel as well as what sort of influences and motivations lie behind those feelings. Why do you feel the way you do?

*Just really sad and hopeless, because I would understand that the selfless reason why my significant other decided to call it quits. I would understand he didn't want me to know and live the rest of my life in misery. However, I'd still seek him out and try to spend the rest of our lives together so that there will be no regrets.*

- In this scenario what would you honestly say the primary focus of your feelings would be?

*Both parties' feelings. I do understand why he made this decision, so I wouldn't be mad at him. However, I want to show him that I can live with it, if it means we live with no regrets. It would be even sadder to not have made the best of the situation.*

SCENARIO 2

FOCUS ON YOUR FEELING PROCESS HERE

You are in college and this semester both you and your roommate end up in the same class together. You and your roommate get along fairly well and the living situation works but you aren't particularly close. You both typically do your own thing and are rather indifferent to each other. As the semester progresses you excel and become one of the top students in the class whereas your roommate is struggling significantly to grasp the material. The professor assigns a fairly challenging take home test that is a significant portion of your grade. He/she makes it clear that while it is open book, students are to work alone. Later your roommate comes to you begging for help after struggling with the test most of the weekend. You have already completed the assignment and he/she isn't asking to copy your answers, just to help tutor and mentor them as they struggle to complete the test, so there is no way your professor would ever know. However, this is the first time your room-mate has asked you for help this semester. He/she makes it clear that how they do on this test could mean the difference between passing and failing this class.

- How do you respond to your roommate’s request and why?

*If I didn't have to do anything more important involving others, I'd most likely help. I would feel bad for the roommate. Besides in college, sometimes kids don't realize what lies ahead in their future until the last minute, and then they regret. Also, it's not like they're asking to copy my answers, they want to be tutored and learn.*

- What sort of things in this scenario stand out to you as far as having a strong influence on your decision making and why?

*I think my sympathy of the roommate. Like imagine how it would feel if I was desperately calling out for help, and the hopeless feeling when nobody answers my call.*

- Describe the flow of your decision making process.

*I would feel sympathy, a little bit of annoyance too probably because it could have all been prevented, but at the end of the day, we can only move forward.*


SCENARIO 3

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your boss calls you into his/her office in order to assign you to a new project. He/she gives you a choice between two.

Project 1 is a rather broad, expansive project covering multiple areas of company operations. It has the potential to have a very significant impact on company operations but it would require a collective effort and an extensive amount of group work where you would be logically thinking through the project together with the group of individuals your boss has also assigned to it.

Project 2 has a much more specific and narrow focus and would require a significant amount of in depth individual analysis to work through the problem. You would be working alone and the completion of the project may or may not have much impact on company operations. However, after complete the process and problem you were working on will be streamlined and fundamentally understood.

- Which project appeals to you the most, as it relates to the way you prefer to logically process information? Why?

*It really depends. I can see myself being drawn to and repelled by both. I don't really like working in teams, but at the same time I do realize it's necessary because everyone has their own expertise and I may not be able to figure out everything on my own. I do prefer to work alone, but at the same time, I am nervous about the in depth analysis part, as I'd feel people would be depending on me to deliver and not sure if I can by myself. I'm leaning more towards the group work, with someone supervising me and reviewing my work.*

- What sort of things in this scenario, across either project, stood out to you as having a strong influence on your decision? Why?

*I think the strongest thing was whether or not I would succeed. I don't like failing. I know people are depending on me. If somebody else failed and it doesn't affect my own success, I wouldn't make such a big deal out of it.*

SCENARIO 4

FOCUS ON YOUR LOGIC AND THINKING PROCESS HERE

Your college professor has assigned you to a group project with 3 other individuals. All 3 of these individuals have a good strong work ethic and desire to contribute to the overall success of this project. You are at the first meeting of your group and the other members are tossing around valuable ideas as to the nature and direction of this project.

- Describe your behavior in this situation as you process and think about the ideas they are presenting.

*I'd make mental and physical notes on everyone's ideas. I'd also consider my point of view on each of their ideas as well.*

- Describe what major influences drive this behavior.

*I think it's valuable to open your mind, and consider others ideas. It could be a combination of them that lead the project down the path with the most potential. Also, somebody might have a genius moment and be the one to think of the best idea. *

SCENARIO 5

FOCUS ON THE SOURCES YOU DRAW NON-PHYSICAL ENERGY FROM HERE

It has been a very long week and you feel mentally and emotionally drained, but good news! It is Saturday and you have nothing significant that needs to be done. You FINALLY have some free time to yourself to recharge your batteries and do whatever you want.

- Describe what sort of activities would help you to recharge. What would you enjoy doing after a long week and why?

*I'd do a lot of sensory pleasing activities like eating, sleeping, shopping, watching good shows, etc. The reason is because the week was so mentally straining and stressful. I'd like to relax my mind by just engaging in activities that just physically felt good.*

- What sort of things do you feel you draw non-physical energy from doing?

*It depends on what I was previously doing I suppose. I get bored easily, so I like to switch it up. If I've been kind of sitting down all day, I'd like to go out (restaurant, movies, etc). If I've been engaging in a lot of sensory experience all day, sometimes it's nice to just watch an interesting documentary on how our brain works or what Venus' atmosphere is like, to engage critical thinking.*

SCENARIO 6

FOCUS ON THINKING VS FEELING HERE

You have a meeting with your college career counselor to discuss potential careers that interest you. He/she offers you a list of the following careers and asks you to pick your TOP 3. He/she asks you to take money out of the equation. Imagine all of these careers received equal compensation. Focus instead on where you would truly feel most happy and fulfilled.

Artist, Scientist, Actor, Engineer, Musician, Lawyer, Counselor, Entrepreneur, Teacher, Manager, Psychologist, Computer Programmer / Analyst, Clergy, Child Care, Medical Doctor

- What were your top 3 choices and what aspects of these careers appeal to you?

*Artist, psychologist and computer programmer*

- Was it difficult or easy to pick only 3 and why?

*It was easy to pick artist and psychologist, since I know I'm interested in those fields. The computer programmer choice was chosen as the best of the worst. I mean I can see myself getting immersed in the learning vs practical application aspect of it.*

- Prioritize the aspects of your career choices that influenced your decision, what things mattered most to you, where do you imagine finding the most fulfillment and why?

*I like doing things where I have freedom of expression, and do things on my own time. I don't like deadlines, although sometimes I feel like I need to ask for them only because I don't to be late by not knowing what time was expected of me. I also like to learn. I would like a career where I felt time passed by quickly, because I've spent it learning and finding interest in it.*


SCENARIO 7

Click on the image below and pay close attention to the things that jump out to you, objects, thoughts, feelings, impressions, ideas etc. What do you see?


- Describe the main things that stand out to you in this picture.

*The thing that stood out to me the most was the dark vs. light contrast. It was very dark inside, I could see someone sailing out of the darkness and into the light. Or sailing right over the cliff of a waterfall lol.*

- Why do you think/feel you focused on those things?

*I'm not really sure. I guess because of my curiosity and also optimism/fear of the unknown as well?*

- Describe the strength with which this photo did or did not appeal to you and why?

*The photo didn't really appeal to me. Again, not really sure why actually. Maybe I think it's too simple looking? Doesn't engage me much.*


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

@Bunniculla

Mind elaborating a bit for me on this one: _"If it just hurt me, and I feel it would ruin the relationship, I probably will say something to let the other person know how I feel, but probably hold myself back just to the point where it would be too late to reconcile"_?

I was interpreting this as, you hold back and wait until it's too late to save the relationship, or, you hold back and wait just until the last minute when it's still possible to reconcile...?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> @Bunniculla
> 
> Mind elaborating a bit for me on this one: _"If it just hurt me, and I feel it would ruin the relationship, I probably will say something to let the other person know how I feel, but probably hold myself back just to the point where it would be too late to reconcile"_?
> 
> I was interpreting this as, you hold back and wait until it's too late to save the relationship, or, you hold back and wait just until the last minute when it's still possible to reconcile...?


The second part. When in a heated argument, there's two important things to consider: my feelings and the other party's feelings. So while I want to be honest to myself and tell it like it is, I also have to weigh the other party's feelings too, to evaluate if saying what I want to say is even worth it in the end. One wrong thing said and it could end a precious relationship.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> The second part. When in a heated argument, there's two important things to consider: my feelings and the other party's feelings. So while I want to be honest to myself and tell it like it is, I also have to weigh the other party's feelings too, to evaluate if saying what I want to say is even worth it in the end. One wrong thing said and it could end a precious relationship.


I see, I was hoping that was the right interpretation.  I don't think I have such a refined perception of when it's "last minute" for that, I find that interesting that this can even exist. Overall with this, you seem to have a quite refined perception for how to manage feelings, that's cool, too. I would be glad to have more of that skill.  Though on the other hand, I would not easily want to let go of my default stance on how I don't want any feelings get in the way at all in an argument. So that's a problem with handling interpersonal conflict well. OK, I'll get back to you tomorrow (will read the rest of the questionnaire then).


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

So far, I'm not seeing much clues that you're using auxiliary Te, but at the same time, I've never really liked this questionnaire. However, I'm curious about your perception on your type. What made you decide you're ISTJ?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> So far, I'm not seeing much clues that you're using auxiliary Te, but at the same time, I've never really liked this questionnaire. However, I'm curious about your perception on your type. What made you decide you're ISTJ?


One of my best friends has been insisting I was ISTJ for a really long time now. I kept thinking I was INFP, but she told me that I more resemble other ISTJs she knows and not the INFPs. She says when we argue, I tend to be really forward about it and that's not like the usual INFP. She said INFPs usually don't get into heated arguments unless someone really trampled on their beliefs. Also, she says I just have a really efficient and sort of textbook outlook at a lot of things. Also that I am skeptical and need facts. Well, I do work a lot (I'm an accountant), and I guess the way I am at work sort of resembles xSTJ: "Do your job correctly and I will do my role correctly." I do get pretty upset when people aren't reliable, which a lot of people in my life think I'm very reliable. Like I'll do what it takes to get things done, I don't go back on my word unless something weird happens.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Bunniculla said:


> One of my best friends has been insisting I was ISTJ for a really long time now. I kept thinking I was INFP, but she told me that I more resemble other ISTJs she knows and not the INFPs. She says when we argue, I tend to be really forward about it and that's not like the usual INFP. She said INFPs usually don't get into heated arguments unless someone really trampled on their beliefs. Also, she says I just have a really efficient and sort of textbook outlook at a lot of things. Also that I am skeptical and need facts. Well, I do work a lot (I'm an accountant), and I guess the way I am at work sort of resembles xSTJ: "Do your job correctly and I will do my role correctly." I do get pretty upset when people aren't reliable, which a lot of people in my life think I'm very reliable. Like I'll do what it takes to get things done, I don't go back on my word unless something weird happens.


In this case, it seems like your best friend relies more on your behaviors than in your process thinking. Being "forward, reliable or efficient" isn't related to any function in particular, really. I haven't met one INFP (or any type) who doesn't value the quality of their work when they're passionate about it. 

This is _your_ perception on life that reveals your cognitive functions. Not what you do or how you do things, but rather WHY do you the things you do. 

I'm still skeptical about your typing though, maybe you are ISTJ but I can't see dominant Si or auxiliary Te yet, I'd need to dig deeper. Do you mind if I ask you questions about you in general? Stuff like "What are your strengths/weaknesses?"


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> In this case, it seems like your best friend relies more on your behaviors than in your process thinking. Being "forward, reliable or efficient" isn't related to any function in particular, really. I haven't met one INFP (or any type) who doesn't value the quality of their work when they're passionate about it.
> 
> This is _your_ perception on life that reveals your cognitive functions. Not what you do or how you do things, but rather WHY do you the things you do.
> 
> I'm still skeptical about your typing though, maybe you are ISTJ but I can't see dominant Si or auxiliary Te yet, I'd need to dig deeper. Do you mind if I ask you questions about you in general? Stuff like "What are your strengths/weaknesses?"


We tend to get into arguments about typing, but other than that we're great friends, so I pretty much dropped it and felt acceptance with ISTJ since well, I don't disagree with anything I've read about them. I just happen to be Type 4 ISTJ, if that matters. Also, sure!


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Bunniculla said:


> We tend to get into arguments about typing, but other than that we're great friends, so I pretty much dropped it and felt acceptance with ISTJ since well, I don't disagree with anything I've read about them. I just happen to be Type 4 ISTJ, if that matters. Also, sure!


I understand. So I'm going to ask you basic questions first, then according to your responses, I might ask you to clarify a few aspects of your text just to make sure I accurately undestand your reasoning. 

Also, try to elaborate as much as you can. It would help me pintpoint evidences of your functions and their position. 

• As expected......What are your strengths and your weaknesses?
• When confronted with a new situation, what do you think? How do you feel? What is your plan?
• What are you really afraid of? (eg, rejection, being unloved, being powerless, etc) and why?

• You say you're not good at making decisions....why is that? 
• You say you hold back negative emotions. Why? 
• You're not aware of your surrounding. Which means you're in your head, right? What do you usually think about? What are you focusing on? 
• Awkwardness is something you wish you can change in you. Why do you feel awkward in the first place? What is the "thing" that makes you awkward according to you?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> I understand. So I'm going to ask you basic questions first, then according to your responses, I might ask you to clarify a few aspects of your text just to make sure I accurately undestand your reasoning.
> 
> Also, try to elaborate as much as you can. It would help me pintpoint evidences of your functions and their position.
> 
> ...


Okay, sounds good :smile-new:

1) Strengths: reliable, caring to my loved ones, sensible, determined, persistent. Overall, when I set my mind to something, I accomplish it. Often, I put aside my feelings to fulfill the task at hand. Keeping promises and commitments is really important to me. I don't like to let others down and vice versa. I'm also really sensible when it comes to important things. I pretty much have a vague idea of my 5 year plan and stuff like that. I keep my priorities in order, but indulge in insignificant things like cheating on my diet lol.

Weakness: can be emo, read into intentions that may not even be there, over-analyze things and lose sight of the essence/importance of them, cry easily, get stressed with unplanned situations where I feel I have no control. I'm big on control. It freaks me out when something doesn't go according to plan and I don't know how to resolve it. I tend to keep everything hidden with acquaintances but wear my heart on my sleeve with loved ones. Because of this, unfortunately, sometimes I complain too much because it's like bursting at the seams. Also, I tend to find intentions in every small actions of others, and it's almost involuntary. It just happens. Sometimes, I feel people are thinking badly of me, but I get told that's kind of senseless because it could easily be nothing at all.

2) Oh this ties back to what I was saying above. I don't work well under pressure. I don't like fast-paced, unexpected environments. It pretty much freaks me out and makes me very frustrated. I hate non-productivity and when I plan so hard for things to go right and they don't, it upsets me. I don't like the feeling of losing control. So I'll never want to go on roller coasters or anything like that. I just don't know what will happen. However, of course, we all have to deal with these situations in all of our lives sometimes. When it happens (mostly at work), I tend to freak out over it and then take some breathers and make a list. What do I need to do first, second, third. Then, I analyze the list to see if I'm missing anything or if there could be some sort of oversight that could get me in trouble later. Also analyze it to see if the time and effort spent makes up for the value received later on. I also plan ahead to see if the method can work well in the future if others use it as well.

3) I think I'm afraid of all three of those things you listed lol. I'm really afraid of rejection though I think. I have this weird thing where somebody will say something that sounds like they have a negative reaction to me, and I'll pretty much think it was what I always expected. That things could never be like I wanted. Which is really emo and immature. So my friends and I have taken steps to resolve this lol. I've been more patient and try to be more understanding without pushing my view of their intention on it, and they've just straight up told me NO! Don't even go there haha. It's weird. I think others won't read negative intentions when there obviously is none, but somehow my mind twists the word into the pit of darkness. It's like it feeds into my fear of rejection by self fulfilling prophecy, when it could have easily gone the other way. I'm also afraid of situations where I don't know what will happen. I'm a really safe person because of this. I hate not being in control of important things that could end badly.

4) I'm too indecisive. I really like variety - it is the spice of life. However, I think this is more for unimportant things where I feel I have the luxury to be as indecisive as I want. Perhaps this is for relief. For important things like picking out a wedding venue, where I want to work, when I want to have kids, my life partner, etc...yeah I'm totally committed. Can't play around with those things lol. The indecisiveness is more for like...buying smaller things. I'll have a hard time deciding because there are so many choices that all sound good.

5) This goes back to item # 3. I know I'm naturally inclined to negative emotions about others' intentions that might be all baloney, so I don't want to walk into that fire again. Most of the time, it is really silly because it's not even correct, it's just fed from my weird fear of being rejected and unwanted. So I need to hold back and assess the importance of the situation at hand. What is important here. What am I being upset about? Is it even worth it? Am I in the wrong or they? Or nobody? Those are questions I've tried to get better asking myself to avoid unnecessary and unwanted situations.

6) I think I might have some sort of mild attention deficiency. I'm just a really unaware person. When I'm driving (which I don't do often), sometimes I don't see a rogue car not stopping at a stop sign and when asked, I really just didn't see it. I have tunnel vision (terrible). When I'm outside, I don't even look around much. I sort of look for what's important and kinda keep my eyes straight. I feel uncomfortable staring at strangers. That also feeds to my unawareness. I think it's voluntary though. Like I don't find it important or something. I like to daydream a lot. Of what life in another life could be like. I daydream of an ideal version of life very, very often. Sometimes, my mind also wanders off on its own to something that was vaguely related to the original topic. Once again, maybe something related to boredom or attention deficiency.

7) I don't know. Some people are good with words, I'm not. Sometimes I introduce myself and it's so simple to just naturally say hi confidently and state your name and make small talk, but I'm really bad at that unless I've done it before in a familiar environment. My voice might sound weird or I just...kind of sound awkward meeting a stranger for the first time. I feel like this is because I've been inside most of the time during my childhood. My mom wouldn't really let us go out, because she worked and it was dangerous. Because of this, I feel like I never developed those social skills normal people have.

That was really long, thanks for reading it all!


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

@Bunniculla



> Often, I put aside my feelings to fulfill the task at hand. Keeping promises and commitments is really important to me.


Why is that important for you to keep promises and commitments? What do you value in these? 

EDIT: "I don't like to let others down and vice versa" 

So you want some kind of reciprocity? 




> read into intentions that may not even be there, over-analyze things and lose sight of the essence/importance of them


This is a clue you're using N inadequately. However, it doesn't tell me if it's Ne or Ni. When someone misuses N, they tends to be paranoid or over-interpret events, people, intentions to the point they get overwhelmed or dreadful. They might get tired to always overthink. 



> get stressed with unplanned situations where I feel I have no control. I'm big on control. It freaks me out when something doesn't go according to plan and I don't know how to resolve it


Si or Ni. These functions are anxious about the unpredictable aspects of the "outside" world. 



> Also, I tend to find intentions in every small actions of others, and it's almost involuntary. It just happens. Sometimes, I feel people are thinking badly of me, but I get told that's kind of senseless because it could easily be nothing at all


Mmm...sounds a lot like Fe-Ti imbalance: projecting "intentions" upon others. It could be Ni or Ne too, but the "people are thinking badly of me" might suggests insecure Fe or Fi. 



> I don't work well under pressure. I don't like fast-paced, unexpected environments. It pretty much freaks me out and makes me very frustrated.


There's a lot to interpret here. But I'd say this tends to be true for most introverts.



> I hate non-productivity and when I plan so hard for things to go right and they don't, it upsets me. I don't like the feeling of losing control. So I'll never want to go on roller coasters or anything like that. I just don't know what will happen.


True for both Ni and Si. I lean slightly for Ni though cuz you focus on "what will happen". Plus, you do everything in your power to make things go in the way you've imagined/planned. Wanting to control the ways things evolve stems from inferior Se as a desperate attempt to realize your vision/plans. Si's way of controlling is more likely to be like...micromanaging details according to prior knowledge (while lower Ne might imagine numerous negative events....therefore, Si users might be too dependent on rituals or routines as an effort to avoid these negative intuitions) Ni gets stressed out/frustrated when they realize their plans have failed to go exactly as they wanted to. 

Si can think about the future but only when necessary...such as planning for a trip, dealing with sensory facts for a future meeting, etc. They will often use their past experiences as their prime reference for everything...to the point they might think their identity is forever tied with their past. Ni is constantly thinking about future consequences, therefore they're future-oriented by default. However, Ni is more likely to overthink and over-interpret and might have a harder time to respond proactively to changes. 



> However, of course, we all have to deal with these situations in all of our lives sometimes. When it happens (mostly at work), I tend to freak out over it and then take some breathers and make a list. What do I need to do first, second, third. Then, I analyze the list to see if I'm missing anything or if there could be some sort of oversight that could get me in trouble later. Also analyze it to see if the time and effort spent makes up for the value received later on. I also plan ahead to see if the method can work well in the future if others use it as well.


Sounds Si/Ni in general. 



> I have this weird thing where somebody will say something that sounds like they have a negative reaction to me, and I'll pretty much think it was what I always expected.


You're misusing F functions. Can you give me an example of this? What do you "expect"? 



> I've been more patient and try to be more understanding without pushing my view of their intention on it, and they've just straight up told me NO! Don't even go there haha. It's weird. I think others won't read negative intentions when there obviously is none, but somehow my mind twists the word into the pit of darkness.


A lot of focus on "intentions" huh? This is all about the meaning, right? Unhealthy Ni or Ne. 



> It's like it feeds into my fear of rejection by self fulfilling prophecy, when it could have easily gone the other way. I'm also afraid of situations where I don't know what will happen. I'm a really safe person because of this. I hate not being in control of important things that could end badly.


Either Ni: focus on how you (negatively) predict your future when unexpected things arise. Or Si loop: risk-aversion to changes or anything that contradict past experiences/knowledge. 



> I'm too indecisive. I really like variety - it is the spice of life. However, I think this is more for unimportant things where I feel I have the luxury to be as indecisive as I want. Perhaps this is for relief. For important things like picking out a wedding venue, where I want to work, when I want to have kids, my life partner, etc...yeah I'm totally committed. Can't play around with those things lol. The indecisiveness is more for like...buying smaller things. I'll have a hard time deciding because there are so many choices that all sound good.


Tough one, I can't really see any particular function here. Sounds more like driven J type who use their P functions for minor things. 



> This goes back to item # 3. I know I'm naturally inclined to negative emotions about others' intentions that might be all baloney, so I don't want to walk into that fire again. Most of the time, it is really silly because it's not even correct, it's just fed from my weird fear of being rejected and unwanted. So I need to hold back and assess the importance of the situation at hand. What is important here. What am I being upset about? Is it even worth it? Am I in the wrong or they? Or nobody? Those are questions I've tried to get better asking myself to avoid unnecessary and unwanted situations.


"Weird fear of being unwanted and rejected" You're using an insecure F functions, but I'm not sure which one. I'm going to give you two statements and tell me which one you relate the most:

• you worry that you may never be truly good/worthy enough to be loved
• you worry that your individuality may never be properly honored or recognized.

The rest is simply introspection. 



> I think I might have some sort of mild attention deficiency. I'm just a really unaware person. When I'm driving (which I don't do often), sometimes I don't see a rogue car not stopping at a stop sign and when asked, I really just didn't see it. I have tunnel vision (terrible). When I'm outside, I don't even look around much. I sort of look for what's important and kinda keep my eyes straight. I feel uncomfortable staring at strangers. That also feeds to my unawareness. I think it's voluntary though. Like I don't find it important or something. I like to daydream a lot. Of what life in another life could be like. I daydream of an ideal version of life very, very often. Sometimes, my mind also wanders off on its own to something that was vaguely related to the original topic. Once again, maybe something related to boredom or attention deficiency


Might be lower S. The "I daydream of an ideal version of life very, very often. Of what life in another life could be like [...]" part sounds like N tendencies to envision alternative possibilities or perceptions of life. 



> I don't know. Some people are good with words, I'm not. Sometimes I introduce myself and it's so simple to just naturally say hi confidently and state your name and make small talk, but I'm really bad at that unless I've done it before in a familiar environment. My voice might sound weird or I just...kind of sound awkward meeting a stranger for the first time. I feel like this is because I've been inside most of the time during my childhood. My mom wouldn't really let us go out, because she worked and it was dangerous. Because of this, I feel like I never developed those social skills normal people have.


Okay, I think it's normal to feel the way you feel in this situation. 

Thank you for your time! So far I've seen general clues for J functions, but lots of N-S imbalance rather than Si-Ne axis. My guesses are INxJ and INxP for the moment.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

@Firemoon - misuse of N, misuse of F etc... does that at all indicate type to you? Overused strong function, crappily functioning weak function or totally unrelated to the function theory?




> True for both Ni and Si. I lean slightly for Ni though cuz you focus on "what will happen". Plus, you do everything in your power to make things go in the way you've imagined/planned. Wanting to control the ways things evolve stems from inferior Se as a desperate attempt to realize your vision/plans. Si's way of controlling is more likely to be like...micromanaging details according to prior knowledge (while lower Ne might imagine numerous negative events....therefore, Si users might be too dependent on rituals or routines as an effort to avoid these negative intuitions) Ni gets stressed out/frustrated when they realize their plans have failed to go exactly as they wanted to.
> 
> Si can think about the future but only when necessary...such as planning for a trip, dealing with sensory facts for a future meeting, etc. They will often use their past experiences as their prime reference for everything...to the point they might think their identity is forever tied with their past. Ni is constantly thinking about future consequences, therefore they're future-oriented by default. However, Ni is more likely to overthink and over-interpret and might have a harder time to respond proactively to changes.


I like this summary, some good distinctions in there. The one thing that does not apply to me as ISTJ is the imagining of many negative events. I just don't have the imagination or ability for brainstorming for that, nor do I have the interest for it. Then the thing about the past, it's subconscious for me but otherwise that fits ok. I just don't think about the past consciously much, I prefer to say that I want to move forward instead. The way I rely on the past is 1) by the subconscious comparisons and 2) by not knowing about what hasn't yet happened, I generally have a hard time imagining such stuff. 

EDIT: if you want to see how I think with Si etc., I have a recent type thread, where I described some really really detailed stuff about my cognition. Maybe you'd find it interesting. And I don't mind input on it, though I'd be really surprised if, instead of ISTJ, it turned out the other type some people IRL have tentatively had in mind for me  (It's another T type is all I'm gonna say.)


I'll come back in a few hours and then look more closely at OP's stuff.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Firemoon said:


> @Bunniculla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually surprised you see IN types so far, since I re-read my responses and I saw many signs of inferior N usage, which would indicate an S type, but maybe I'm misunderstanding something. I haven't really attempted to type many people before, so my credibility is pretty null at this moment haha. Please see responses below:



> Why is that important for you to keep promises and commitments? What do you value in these?
> 
> EDIT: "I don't like to let others down and vice versa"
> 
> So you want some kind of reciprocity?


It's just a strong urge to keep my commitments and word. I don't really know why. I mean logically, if I don't, it's not like the other party is going to suffer some great loss. Oh, I just realized it's because I don't want others to feel disappointed with me or that I'm inadequate in any way. I'm just typing as I go along in my mind so that you can better see my thought process. Also, yes I really value reciprocity. I place high standards on myself to treat others well and I expect the same in return, or else I might get upset over it. However, life isn't like that in reality, so I've learned to not always expect something. Also, if I am giving a gift or money, I try my best to not feel any expectation or else what's the point of giving? If you give, you shouldn't expect to receive in return or else the spirit of giving is not there. I think I expect reciprocity more for like...politeness, good intentions and such.



> You're misusing F functions. Can you give me an example of this? What do you "expect"?


This is kind of hard to explain, since it's rooted in one of my deepest fears I believe. When in an unhealthy state of mind, and something (even something small) seems like it confirms my expectations that something can't last because of X, Y and Z reasons, I'm just like...throwing myself a pity party like "Yeah what did you expect? Of course it would be like this". X, Y and Z feelings is something along the lines of "This always happens to me, they don't feel for me the way I feel for them, etc". This isn't my "normal" mindset though. I know my friends and family love me, really do. This "mode" only comes on when somehow, I blow things out of proportion.



> A lot of focus on "intentions" huh? This is all about the meaning, right? Unhealthy Ni or Ne.


Yes, in my eyes, intention is King. It doesn't matter what the action is (most of the time), it's the intention behind the action that matters. If somebody does something wrong accidentally, I feel others might shit on them for it but I'll feel offended on their behalf because I'll know they didn't mean to and it was an accident. Or if somebody does something nice but their intentions aren't actually that altruistic, I won't really place that much value on the good deed.



> "Weird fear of being unwanted and rejected" You're using an insecure F functions, but I'm not sure which one. I'm going to give you two statements and tell me which one you relate the most:
> 
> • you worry that you may never be truly good/worthy enough to be loved
> • you worry that your individuality may never be properly honored or recognized.


I resonate with the first statement more. Although I'm pretty sure it's evident that my current responses are pointing to the first statement anyway haha. I don't think I go out of my way to be unique or have others think that I'm a unique person. Although, I do want them to see my worth. Which I believe is more along the lines of the first statement as well.

Thanks again and please let me know if something is not clear!


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

@grumpytiger

More or less, but it certainly indicates some of her functions are unhealthy or undeveloped, which means I should pay attention to the negative or immature aspects of F and N. However, Si dominant is different from auxiliary Si or tertiary Si, etc. In her text, she hasn't displayed Si dominant yet, but MAYBE lower Si. 



> I like this summary, some good distinctions in there. The one thing that does not apply to me as ISTJ is the imagining of many negative events. I just don't have the imagination or ability for brainstorming for that, nor do I have the interest for it. Then the thing about the past, it's subconscious for me but otherwise that fits ok. I just don't think about the past consciously much, I prefer to say that I want to move forward instead. The way I rely on the past is 1) by the subconscious comparisons and 2) by not knowing about what hasn't yet happened, I generally have a hard time imagining such stuff.


Ne is your inferior function, you'd only imagine all the possible negative things when under stress. But in your "normal" mode, I'd agree this is something ISxJs won't usually think about. 
Yeah, this is an uncouncious process. We're not really aware of our dominant function because it comes naturally and inconciously. Ah, yeah, and thank you for the addition ! 1) and 2) is a great way to explain high Si! 

I'd like you to put your description of your cognitive functions process in here if you don't mind! I'm very curious!


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> Thanks everyone for revisiting this old thread. I am grateful for your time.
> 
> I have noticed over the couple of years of being on Perc, I've gotten a general consensus that I seem to be a Feeler rather than a Thinker. I don't want to go based off of stereotypes, but I also get a general consensus that Fe types are usually able to feel others emotions and know what the vibe/feel of the social climate is. I am *terrible *at this. It is very hard for me to empathize with others or put myself in their shoes, unless I have experienced something similar personally. Could I still be an Fe user? If yes, why?


Sorry I see this post now. I don't know what makes you feel like you are terrible at this empathy stuff, but if that's true then you fake it really well and really smoothly lol. I keep getting the feeling that you "tune in" in some way regarding people. Is it anything like seeing those perspectives for the values based analysis of characters that you mentioned in your other thread on typing your husband? I mean... whatever I am seeing as you "tuning in" about people in a particular way... It comes off as really empathetic. Hope this made sense, let me know.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> OK  If by any chance you end up typing as something else, do still come over to the ISTJ forum though lol


Are you kidding me? The ISTJs here are among my favorite (if not my favorite shhh).


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> Sorry I see this post now. I don't know what makes you feel like you are terrible at this empathy stuff, but if that's true then you fake it really well and really smoothly lol. I keep getting the feeling that you "tune in" in some way regarding people. Is it anything like seeing those perspectives for the values based analysis of characters that you mentioned in your other thread on typing your husband? I mean... whatever I am seeing as you "tuning in" about people in a particular way... It comes off as really empathetic. Hope this made sense, let me know.


I think I am more polite and agreeable than actually agreeing and seeing the perspective of others. I will if I can personally relate to it, but if I can't, then it's difficult to just switch perspectives. I try to, and I am able to empathize to a certain small degree though but not good at this for new kinds of perspectives. This kind of leads to me being a little too black/white with thinking sometimes. I work on it, sure, but I have to work on it - it doesn't come naturally. So anyway, I think the nice words and politeness kind of mask themselves as actual agreement and true understanding. I don't try to be fake or want to manipulate others at all. I just feel an urge to be polite when others have put in effort and work to respond to me. It is ungrateful otherwise. See? This is an example of black and white thinking. I think if I was more empathetic, I wouldn't think like that. I wouldn't strongly link being courteous with being grateful. Empathetic people have an easier going way to them, no?


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> I think I am more polite and agreeable than actually agreeing and seeing the perspective of others. I will if I can personally relate to it, but if I can't, then it's difficult to just switch perspectives. I try to, and I am able to empathize to a certain small degree though but not good at this for new kinds of perspectives. This kind of leads to me being a little too black/white with thinking sometimes. I work on it, sure, but I have to work on it - it doesn't come naturally. So anyway, I think the nice words and politeness kind of mask themselves as actual agreement and true understanding. I don't try to be fake or want to manipulate others at all. I just feel an urge to be polite when others have put in effort and work to respond to me. It is ungrateful otherwise. See? This is an example of black and white thinking. I think if I was more empathetic, I wouldn't think like that. I wouldn't strongly link being courteous with being grateful. Empathetic people have an easier going way to them, no?


Hmm I still get the feeling you are being too modest about your empathetic abilities here : p

I didn't try to imply that you are fake btw. What I meant was you really make it look like you are good at it (hence if you are not good at it you fake it well lol). You also feel easy-going enough to me.

What do you think would be more empathetic in the example you brought up about the issue of expressing the feeling of gratitude?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> Hmm I still get the feeling you are being too modest about your empathetic abilities here : p
> 
> I didn't try to imply that you are fake btw. What I meant was you really make it look like you are good at it (hence if you are not good at it you fake it well lol). You also feel easy-going enough to me.
> 
> What do you think would be more empathetic in the example you brought up about the issue of expressing the feeling of gratitude?


Oh yeah, no offense taken at all (I mean it). I guess I would be more empathetic than some people and less empathetic than others, but still less empathetic than your usual INFJ/ISFJ. That is if my understanding of Fe to be naturally tuned into other people's emotional state is correct. Not to be confused with caring about other people's emotions. Just tuned into their emotional state.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> Oh yeah, no offense taken at all (I mean it). I guess I would be more empathetic than some people and less empathetic than others, but still less empathetic than your usual INFJ/ISFJ. That is if my understanding of Fe to be naturally tuned into other people's emotional state is correct. Not to be confused with caring about other people's emotions. Just tuned into their emotional state.


How about INFP? (ISFP doesn't seem right somehow lol. I can try and think about this more if you want reasoning for it)

This kind of sounded like it: "_*I will if I can personally relate to it*, but if I can't, then it's difficult to just switch perspectives._

The bolded is supposed to be Fi and the Ne (if the perspective switching is that) would be dependent on Fi processing first.

Not that I go very deep with functional analysis but this did catch my eyes there.

It works that way for me too BTW when I do do that as per the quote, but you seem better at this thingy overall. Those empathetic or values based perspectives I mean.

EDIT:

For me specifically, I am atrocious, but truly atrocious at the perspective switching thing (and no not just being modest LOL). I'm a bit better at seeing values. And that's all supposedly in line with ISTJ inferior Ne, and Fi being a bit better...


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> How about INFP? (ISFP doesn't seem right somehow lol. I can try and think about this more if you want reasoning for it)
> 
> This kind of sounded like it: "_*I will if I can personally relate to it*, but if I can't, then it's difficult to just switch perspectives._
> 
> ...


I used to type as INFP but that was back then. I realize now that I am VERY J. I am actually most confident about J than all the other letters.

I related more with Fi descriptions than Fe, and therefore thought ISTJ was a better fit than ISFJ. 

Thing is, people keep saying I show no sign of Te and possible sign of Ti somewhere, so yeah, more confusion.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> I used to type as INFP but that was back then. I realize now that I am VERY J. I am actually most confident about J than all the other letters.
> 
> I related more with Fi descriptions than Fe, and therefore thought ISTJ was a better fit than ISFJ.
> 
> Thing is, people keep saying I show no sign of Te and possible sign of Ti somewhere, so yeah, more confusion.


I think everyone has all 8 functions lol, so yeah. Confusion, if we don't establish as many of the four dichotomies as possible at first. My experience/approach anyway.

Anyway, mind saying more on what you see as very J in yourself?


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Which letters are you most confident of? Maybe you fall kind of midline between thinking and feeling? So somewhere between ISTJ and ISFJ....? Or INFP and INFJ? I'm ISFJ but have typed as ISTJ before on tests due to having a close to 50% thinking preference. 

Was it on a test that you got the INFP type? I would be interested to see how your percentages come out on a test.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> I think everyone has all 8 functions lol, so yeah. Confusion, if we don't establish as many of the four dichotomies as possible at first. My experience/approach anyway.
> 
> Anyway, mind saying more on what you see as very J in yourself?


I love organizing things, enjoy it even. I do it for fun. I like having all my clothes neatly folded and categorized. I organize all my makeup and clothes by type order. For example, dresses with dresses, pants with pants, etc. I love making lists like grocery lists and such. I love planning out exactly how my vacation day would go (where we go, what we have for lunch, how long we spend at each attraction). I am SO SO SO J lol. Winging it annoys me sometimes, because I get upset when things don't go according to plan. It just irks me because I love planning and organizing but it takes time, and when that time/effort is wasted, it's inefficient and it annoys me.



Zeri said:


> Which letters are you most confident of? Maybe you fall kind of midline between thinking and feeling? So somewhere between ISTJ and ISFJ....? Or INFP and INFJ? I'm ISFJ but have typed as ISTJ before on tests due to having a close to 50% thinking preference.
> 
> Was it on a test that you got the INFP type? I would be interested to see how your percentages come out on a test.


I'm most confident with J and I. I spend all day thinking about other people's possible typing but always relate it back to myself somehow. I also spend a great deal of time observing others secretly (not stalking but just pondering interactions with them). I like to see if I can figure out why they said what they said, their intentions behind it, what their favorite food is, etc. I have a vast storage of information about other people rather than things. I don't particularly find interest in researching things as much as learning about people. Even so, I don't find myself to be very extroverted at all. I like to think about people in my own head and keep it like that, as I am definitely not very social or talkative.

I usually score almost evenly between F and T (not surprisingly to me). I care about politeness and I'm not one to stir up trouble, but I also operate on a very "efficient" level. I hate inefficiencies and therefore, sometimes I'm more inclined to make logical choices rather than what I feel. Actually, I struggle with feeling vs. logic my whole life. What I want to do vs. what I should do. I usually choose what I should do. Head over heart wins in most cases. This is why I have difficulty with T and F, or rather score more evenly among T and F.

S and N is hard for me to distinguish between probably due to not understanding them as well as I should, but after reading more personal accounts from Ns, I think I relate more to S. I never have those mystic intuitive moments where I just know without knowing or trust in ideas that have no backing. I would find that foolish of me, since I could get myself into a lot of trouble without making sure the choice I make will result in something favorable. Also, I'm very in tune with my personal sensations like I'll know when I'm hungry/sick and while unaware of my external environment, not unaware of my internal environment. I've read a lot of Ns saying they aren't so in tune with their bodily sensations.

I can score INFP depending on my mindset, but I don't trust the tests at all. It's too dependent on things that can be different situation to situation. Or rather I overthink most of the questions so that's why they don't work for me personally. I cannot help it. Overthinking is as natural to me as breathing. It happens without effort. Recently, I've been scoring ISTJ with occasional ISFJ, but once again, I don't trust tests. Pretty sure I can score INFP again right now if I wanted to (even with trying not to be biased).


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> I love organizing things, enjoy it even. I do it for fun. I like having all my clothes neatly folded and categorized. I organize all my makeup and clothes by type order. For example, dresses with dresses, pants with pants, etc. I love making lists like grocery lists and such. I love planning out exactly how my vacation day would go (where we go, what we have for lunch, how long we spend at each attraction). I am SO SO SO J lol. Winging it annoys me sometimes, because I get upset when things don't go according to plan. It just irks me because I love planning and organizing but it takes time, and when that time/effort is wasted, it's inefficient and it annoys me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. The bolded part above sounds very ISFJ. (I also enjoying trying to understand people. Can't say the same about my ISTJ accountant father) Interesting that you mentioned scoring between T and F... I guess that's adding to the type confusion. Perhaps you're really somewhere between these two types, although likely more on one side than the other. Like grumpytiger, I do get a kind of 'feeler' vibe from you which makes me think more ISFJ....but it's possible that you're an ISTJ with a strong feeling preference too.


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> I love organizing things, enjoy it even. I do it for fun. I like having all my clothes neatly folded and categorized. I organize all my makeup and clothes by type order. For example, dresses with dresses, pants with pants, etc. I love making lists like grocery lists and such. I love planning out exactly how my vacation day would go (where we go, what we have for lunch, how long we spend at each attraction). I am SO SO SO J lol. Winging it annoys me sometimes, because I get upset when things don't go according to plan. It just irks me because I love planning and organizing but it takes time, and when that time/effort is wasted, it's inefficient and it annoys me.


Well ok you like some Te things sure. 

But this is so anti-ISTJ: _"Doing the same thing everyday, eating the same thing everyday, sticking to a routine like going to the gym everyday, that drains me too." _

I don't really know how anyone who finds routine so draining can type as ISTJ. 

I don't want to do always the same things either, but it's not draining to me. That there is right against ISxJ, flies in the face of it totally.

You could still be J or you could be just really liking Te in some compartments of your life rather than an overall approach.

And: _"Yes, my thinking and analyzing moments are always mixed with emotions as well. I think if I don't feel too strongly about something, my logical side will take over (ie just do what makes the most sense in the long run). However, if I feel very strongly (either happy or angry for example), I'm prone to acting very irrationally due to my current emotional state. Afterwards comes regret lol."_

Again flies in the face of any TJ type.

I hope you don't mind me pointing these things out.




> I'm most confident with J and I. I spend all day thinking about other people's possible typing but always relate it back to myself somehow. I also spend a great deal of time observing others secretly (not stalking but just pondering interactions with them). I like to see if I can figure out why they said what they said, their intentions behind it, what their favorite food is, etc. I have a vast storage of information about other people rather than things. I don't particularly find interest in researching things as much as learning about people. Even so, I don't find myself to be very extroverted at all. I like to think about people in my own head and keep it like that, as I am definitely not very social or talkative.


This is very Feeling. You want to focus on people, not on things. Very standard Feeling preference...




> I usually score almost evenly between F and T (not surprisingly to me). I care about politeness and I'm not one to stir up trouble, but I also operate on a very "efficient" level. I hate inefficiencies and therefore, sometimes I'm more inclined to make logical choices rather than what I feel. Actually, I struggle with feeling vs. logic my whole life. What I want to do vs. what I should do. I usually choose what I should do. Head over heart wins in most cases. This is why I have difficulty with T and F, or rather score more evenly among T and F.


This sounds like you have your logical side pretty well-balanced with your Feeling. You sound like a pretty healthy person.




> Also, I'm very in tune with my personal sensations like I'll know when I'm hungry/sick


It's good you didn't starve to death yet due to not recognising hunger. :laughing:


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Zeri said:


> Thanks for the feedback. The bolded part above sounds very ISFJ. (I also enjoying trying to understand people. Can't say the same about my ISTJ accountant father) Interesting that you mentioned scoring between T and F... I guess that's adding to the type confusion. Perhaps you're really somewhere between these two types, although likely more on one side than the other. Like grumpytiger, I do get a kind of 'feeler' vibe from you which makes me think more ISFJ....but it's possible that you're an ISTJ with a strong feeling preference too.


I try to analyse people lately actually, but I analyse them in the same way as anything else. They are a category within "things". Well I'm not trying to say that I just objectify people or that I don't care about their feelings. Hard to explain this in a way that it doesn't get misunderstood or sound offensive, I guess. I hope it didn't sound bad like that. 

Also... this manner of analysis of course also means it's really not as flexible or adaptable about people or their feelings. That has big drawbacks especially in closer relationships. :/ Or maybe in any relationship lol but I only really get invested in close relationships so I feel the drawbacks more strongly there.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

@grumpytiger

I don't feel like the responses on page 1 (couple years ago) accurately reflect who I am today. I was pretty unhealthy back then, so perhaps my answers weren't as true as they should have been. I feel a lot healthier now. I have embraced my J tendencies even if it makes me like a grandma :laughing:

Routine is fine to me now. It's a part of life and I enjoy some parts of it and am neutral to the rest. I started going to the gym every single day (sometimes more than once a day) back in 2018 when I had an immediate goal, but now that the goal is over, I am far too lazy to go anymore lol. 

I still act irrationally sometimes when under stress, but I'm a lot calmer these days now that the source of the stress has been removed from my life. 

Overall, I agree with ISTJ/ISFJ. I can see INFJ but not really. I like the INFP archetype but it's not me. All other types, I can't relate to so much.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

Note that I really don't like letter typing. I am using functions.

As Zeri wrote that quoted post was very ISFJ style post.
I don't think you are Ni user, I don't see any traces for it. This lack of paying attention to surrounding i can relate as well. I don't think it is S vs N really. Generally people usually attach that to S letter, but i think it is more an Se thing. Si is your subjective impression of reality after all, if we use Jung's definition of Si. I think Michael pierce describes this Se and Si paying attention to environment quite well. ESJ are very much paying attention, but not so much ISJ from what i am observing.

The statement with not reading the environment well could point to Fi, but i am not sure how that trait is really showing outside of Fe doms. I really doubt IXTP does read that well, if at all.
When you say you relate to Fi more it really depends to what. I have seen you writing such in some topics in cognitive functions section that you relate to Fi part, but what was written there i would define as Fe. Some aspects of Fi and Fe are reversed if you compared Jung and MBTI though.

As for "we use all 8 functions" good luck finding any traces of Fe in me  I spend months of interacting with some people on discord and Jawz pretty much summed it up with " if you had any Fe in you i would have seen it by now"


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Bunniculla said:


> @grumpytiger
> 
> I don't feel like the responses on page 1 (couple years ago) accurately reflect who I am today. I was pretty unhealthy back then, so perhaps my answers weren't as true as they should have been. I feel a lot healthier now.


The thing is I called you pretty healthy back then too. And what I quoted had nothing to do with being unhealthy, either. You indicated you just like variety and there's nothing wrong or unhealthy in that (_"I really like variety - it is the spice of life"_). What I quoted above from you is just along those lines too of liking variety. Really how is that unhealthy.

Specifically, I said back then: _"This is a logical approach, yes. Overall you seem decently balanced with having some Thinking approach going on where it is really needed. You just sound pretty mentally healthy on the whole with that."_

I didn't even remember I said this, but I ended up at the same conclusion tonight. 

So you are actually pretty consistent in your presentation of yourself. I'm sure you changed some, but surely not your whole self in 1.5 years.




> I have embraced my J tendencies even if it makes me like a grandma :laughing:
> 
> Routine is fine to me now. It's a part of life and I enjoy some parts of it and am neutral to the rest. I started going to the gym every single day (sometimes more than once a day) back in 2018 when I had an immediate goal, but now that the goal is over, I am far too lazy to go anymore lol.


My point was that an ISTJ has this as a default approach. Yours could fit tertiary Si or whatever.




> I still act irrationally sometimes when under stress, but I'm a lot calmer these days now that the source of the stress has been removed from my life.


That wasn't just about stress though. You said you do it when happy, too.




> Overall, I agree with ISTJ/ISFJ. I can see INFJ but not really. I like the INFP archetype but it's not me. All other types, I can't relate to so much.


I don't see much wrong with INFP 6 where the SiTe "half" of INFP, and enneagram 6 tendencies for commitment etc. can work together to create your ISTJ-like aspects. Plus your job as an accountant. 

But your core* just really isn't ISTJ, you are primarily focused on people and Feeling values and this is a pretty fundamental part of yourself. Being focused on (personal) people rather than on (impersonal) things and having Feeling values in your decision making is pretty much the definition of Feeling type.

Also N: you daydream, imagine the ideal conditions a lot etc. You even assumed everyone else does these things too. I.e. having their head in the cloud like you do. That is very Ne btw. Also you read intentions, perspectives decently easily, as well. Etc. Again a fundamental part of your personality.

*: core = I meant that MBTI-wise, I don't mean your whole fundamental core is the MBTI stuff lol, luckily that wouldn't be true.


EDIT: I added a couple sentences later, forgot to before, sorry


----------



## grumpytiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Elwinz said:


> Note that I really don't like letter typing. I am using functions.
> 
> As Zeri wrote that quoted post was very ISFJ style post.
> I don't think you are Ni user, I don't see any traces for it. This lack of paying attention to surrounding i can relate as well. I don't think it is S vs N really. Generally people usually attach that to S letter, but i think it is more an Se thing. Si is your subjective impression of reality after all, if we use Jung's definition of Si. I think Michael pierce describes this Se and Si paying attention to environment quite well. ESJ are very much paying attention, but not so much ISJ from what i am observing.
> ...


I'm sure you have Fe for 1 second out of the 86400 seconds of the day. :ninja:

As for paying attention to the environment, uh-huh, now nothing is gonna stop you from typing me as ESTJ lol, I do pay attention to it pretty fine. I can get tunnel vision but I don't have a big problem with paying attention otherwise. I do realise that's my extraverted side tho' yeah.


----------



## Elwinz (Jan 30, 2018)

grumpytiger said:


> I'm sure you have Fe for 1 second out of the 86400 seconds of the day. :ninja:
> 
> As for paying attention to the environment, uh-huh, now nothing is gonna stop you from typing me as ESTJ lol, I do pay attention to it pretty fine. I can get tunnel vision but I don't have a big problem with paying attention otherwise. I do realise that's my extraverted side tho' yeah.


That is so close to 0 you can round it up to 0 :tongue:

I wouldn't use it as argument for that. It was to help bunnicula determine, I don't think that would fit all ISJs, just that it doesn't exclude S. I would say that for me one of the simplest way to differentiate it would be S "what is ", N "what means".
Like from your thread where UR wrote crazy interpretation what Jamaix avatar means where i said "it is just flower".

I wouldn't rely on tests at all, most users here who identify as SFJ on this site test as ISTJ


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

grumpytiger said:


> The thing is I called you pretty healthy back then too. And what I quoted had nothing to do with being unhealthy, either. You indicated you just like variety and there's nothing wrong or unhealthy in that (_"I really like variety - it is the spice of life"_). What I quoted above from you is just along those lines too of liking variety. Really how is that unhealthy.


Liking variety isn't unhealthy at all. I meant I myself was unhealthy back then, meaning under abnormal stress that I am not normally under, so it influenced how I saw myself and how I then portrayed myself to others. 



> So you are actually pretty consistent in your presentation of yourself. I'm sure you changed some, but surely not your whole self in 1.5 years.


Yeah changed some, but not entirely. I just didn't feel that people were able to make sound decisions based on the opening post I wrote from 1.5 years ago as it's not entirely reflective of who I am today. I can see how this wouldn't matter if people knew me well in real life, but on the internet where words are key, one has to be pretty careful how one words things to accurately convey what they want others to understand.



> My point was that an ISTJ has this as a default approach. Yours could fit tertiary Si or whatever.


What is tertiary Si like? Do you mind responding to me in PMs? I just get a weird vibe this old thread is kinda taking more attention away from other people's threads as it keeps popping up as most recent due to the frequency of our responses lol. I wouldn't want to take away other people's chances of getting their threads noticed. Also, I think if things become repetitive like how we are here, others would kinda just get a bad taste in their mouth from this forum section and once again, other people might not get their threads noticed. I am 100% projecting right now and it's possible I've got this wrong, but this is how I feel lol. I really hate burdening others.



> I don't see much wrong with INFP 6 where the SiTe "half" of INFP, and enneagram 6 tendencies for commitment etc. can work together to create your ISTJ-like aspects. Plus your job as an accountant.


Yes, I display many superficial ISTJ characteristics like being an accountant lol.



> But your core* just really isn't ISTJ, you are primarily focused on people and Feeling values and this is a pretty fundamental part of yourself. Being focused on (personal) people rather than on (impersonal) things and having Feeling values in your decision making is pretty much the definition of Feeling type.


You're probably right. Maybe I relate to T and F well, but my core might be an F.



> Also N: you daydream, imagine the ideal conditions a lot etc. You even assumed everyone else does these things too. I.e. having their head in the cloud like you do. That is very Ne btw. Also you read intentions, perspectives decently easily, as well. Etc. Again a fundamental part of your personality.


I'm pretty *horrible *at reading intentions and perspectives, but I do it so naturally anyway. See above related to taking this to PMs lol.



> *: core = I meant that MBTI-wise, I don't mean your whole fundamental core is the MBTI stuff lol, luckily that wouldn't be true.


Yes this is true.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Elwinz said:


> Note that I really don't like letter typing. I am using functions.


I like both, but also dislike both. They have their pros and cons. Recently, I lean more towards letter typing since it's difficult to explain certain contradictions using cognitive function stacks. For example, you can't have inward facing perceiving and judging functions as dom & aux or else you'd be an insane person, right? I don't know, something about that is fishy to me.



> As Zeri wrote that quoted post was very ISFJ style post.


Yeah, the collection of information about people instead of things. 



> I don't think you are Ni user, I don't see any traces for it.


Same, can't really relate to Ni doms. If anything, I find myself relating way more to the posts of the INFPs/ENFPs/ISTJs/ISFJs than INTJs/INFJs etc. The knowing without knowing, the wanting to leave certain things simplistically rather than delve into the details, can't relate.



> This lack of paying attention to surrounding i can relate as well. I don't think it is S vs N really. Generally people usually attach that to S letter, but i think it is more an Se thing. Si is your subjective impression of reality after all, if we use Jung's definition of Si. I think Michael pierce describes this Se and Si paying attention to environment quite well. ESJ are very much paying attention, but not so much ISJ from what i am observing.


I think you are right. Si users could pay attention to everything in the environment if they want to, but from my experience it takes a lot of effort and kind of bothers my brain when trying. I naturally like to focus and zoom into specific things in my environment, and that naturally leads to not noticing the other stuff that isn't preferred.



> The statement with not reading the environment well could point to Fi, but i am not sure how that trait is really showing outside of Fe doms. I really doubt IXTP does read that well, if at all.
> When you say you relate to Fi more it really depends to what. I have seen you writing such in some topics in cognitive functions section that you relate to Fi part, but what was written there i would define as Fe. Some aspects of Fi and Fe are reversed if you compared Jung and MBTI though.


I remember that post about Fi/Fe relatedness, and did see the majority of respondents saying that they actually relate to the opposite definition/example of how the OP categorized Fi and Fe. Maybe I don't have a sound understanding of Fi and Fe then. I always thought Fe focuses on decision making that is heavily influenced by other people (the external environment relating to humans rather than things/facts), while Fi will not place preference over this. It seemed to me that Fi makes decisions based on the subjective values of the user. Not to be confused with saying Fe users don't make subjective decisions. Of course they do, but my understanding is they prefer to come to conclusions based on the collective majority's conclusions.



> As for "we use all 8 functions" good luck finding any traces of Fe in me  I spend months of interacting with some people on discord and Jawz pretty much summed it up with " if you had any Fe in you i would have seen it by now"


I think those last 4 functions will come up sparingly or under stress, and will not be as easy to notice when they surface. I was reading about hero, aspiring, trickster, etc functions.


----------

